# Help! Dog attack! How to treat wounds



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

The neighbors dog dug under and got one of the little ones (born Oct 11). He's okay, but has three bite wounds on his back and side. The wounds seem superficial, but since its a bite should I do more than clean them with warm water and spray with Cut Heal liquid wound spray?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you could also give him a shot of tetnus antitoxin


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like you have the wound care under control. Now watch for stress related ilnesses that can be worse then the wounds.

If he seems at all stressed or upset I recomend a shot of B complex, you can also give it orally but you need to give double the amount you would give in the shot. The shot is more effective in my oppion though.


Pneumonia is what can easily set in with stressed animals. Symptoms include: loss of apetite, snotty nose (usually green), cough - rattle in chest.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

A dog attack is my biggest fear. Be sure to keep cleaning out those wounds. You may want to give a shot of antibiotics to prevent any infection from setting in.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! He does not seem stressed - he actually fell asleep in my arms after I got him cleaned up this morning, but I will keep watch for symptoms and, of course, keep the wounds cleaned up, too. I'm also going to call my club president here in a few minutes, just had to wait until after church.

We had them in the kidding pen up by the house and thought they were so safe there... but that dog dug under the front gate and then the pen fence. I let my GSD out, but by the time I got him into the pen the dog was already back under and in the front yard and my GSD is way too big to fit under the fence (would have had to dig a hole twice that size!). DH took him out the gate into the front (which is also fenced) just in time to see the dog wiggle out past a fence post - it must have ripped it up because the wire was all bent every which way. We had a stern talking to with the neighbor, adorable baby goat in my arms just to drive home what she is allowing her dog to kill if she keeps letting it loose. This is the second time we've offered to help them build a dog pen - but they've actually been pretty good for over a year and a half on keeping those dogs up. DH has now finally agreed that we do need another GSD and I'm starting calling breeders tomorrow; I'm trying to convince him to get little border collie or cattle dog, too, that can stay out all night with the goats. If you left it to me, we'd have a zoo - but every animal with a job!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Is a GSD a German Shepherd? We have 2 guards now in case one gets sick, as is the case, the other one is still keeping watch. And coyotes can outsmart one on their own.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, German Shepherd Dog - I LOVE them - couldn't live without them. Mine has an especial dislike for coyotes, too, but you are right about having a team. My Gordon Setter does what she can (she's the herd queen believe it or not, and they all sleep in the sun in a pile), but she's got a tick-borne illness and getting older - nearly 11 years. My GSD is six, and I think it's time for an addition (or two) to the team. My brother-in-law has two GSDs, a Australian Cattle Dog and a blind Australian Shepherd and they make a great pack - even the blind one! The little cattle dog comes down often to play at our place and she does great with the goats, too.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a pic of my DH with our GSD and the "girls" out for a morning walk.  (Click to enlarge the photo)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Does your GSd get along well with goats? I have one but he needs to be watched while with them (closely). I don't think I would ever trust a non-guardian to be alone with my goats though...


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Better than well... I don't think twice about leaving him out with them when they're browsing. He's pretty good about watching the babies and gently herding them away from the main fence. He also used to play with the cats when they were kittens by laying on his back, rolling his head around and gently batting with one paw that was bigger than them. They sleep on him, too. He's very smart and takes his "jobs" seriously - one of which is to guard all of our animals. He even busted into the kidding pen when I was cleaning up the little one just after he was born (the one who just got attacked) and started licking him up - now, when that little goat is frightened he runs to my GSD and peeks out from underneath him. The only problem is that my GSD sleeps in the house with us... I want to get an outside dog to stay with the goats.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Oops, got sidetracked talking dogs! Our little goat that was attacked early this morning is doing well. His wounds do not look great, but they are cleaned out. He seems sore and a little skittish, but I just saw him nursing for a good long time and then sleeping in the sun. He also was walking all over my Gordon Setter, so I don't think he's projecting any fear of dogs to those he knows. My biggest concern now is infection.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

staying on the dog theme.......... we have two german shepherd mixes and I love them! Years ago when we bottle fed Dutch our lab shepherd mix would watch over them like a mother, lick their behinds and everything. It was so sweet. 

Now Lucky is a hound shepherd mix so is a little more wound up and high energy, but a great watch dog. So putting them together we have a great team. Problem is they come in at night.  I hate to see them outside at night but boy if something ever was going to attack my goats I would be so upset that the dogs were indoors.

anyway glad your little guy is doing well and he still feels safe around his second parent.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

That is so sweet, Stacey! My dogs are really sweet with the goats, too, especially with the babies. After I cleaned up the little goat's wounds again this afternoon, Oscar - my GSD - climbed up on the couch with us to warm up and snooze a little. I gave up on the furniture a long time ago and bought washable covers - you have to have priorities!  I don't have any room for animals that don't get along and am glad that all of ours do.

My club president said to document this incident in case we ever have problems again we can show it's a pattern. So, here is a photo of the bite marks - you can click to enlarge it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh he is so cute!!!

glad you are documenting it, though I hope you dont need it


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

if you have puncture wounds to deal with, highly likely with dog bites, they may go a lot deeper than it looks from the outside. the victim can have a hole right through to the inner abdomen, etc, or deep into a muscle or joint. if you can't get him to a vet to throughly check out the depth of the wounds, i would be starting antibiotics. keep a real close eye on the wounds, how sore he is, and his TEMP. any sign of infection you really need to get him to a vet. dog bites almost always become infected, no matter what depth.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a HORRIBLE dog attack earlier this year. They had my wether and he was so torn up, when I first saw him I thought he was dead. My dad ran out and we put him in a towel and he carried him (A loooong ways) to the barn. The wether (Johny) was having convultions (sp?) and his cuts were really bad, it was all up and down his neck. We cleaned them out with poroxide, and gave hin Arnica for pain and well as asprin (after his cuts stopped bleeding. I'll see if I have a picture......

I'm glad your little fella is doing better, I think your doing a great job =)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, and I shaved the area to keep it clean AND I found tons more pite marks.

These pictures were taken a month and a half afer the attack...


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my Goodness, Chelsey! How awful!!! :shock: It looks like he healed up pretty well, though - thanks to you and your Dad. Thanks for sharing - it makes me feel better about my little one healing up! I'll stop by the feedstore in the morning and get some penicillin, too. Believe me we are hovering over the little guy. If he takes a turn we're off in a flash to the vet. I'm on vacation this week and we're just catching up on things here, so I can give the little fella nearly my full attention. Thanks! ~ Erin


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

chelsey, what a mess your adorable little guy must have been. so glad he healed so well.
good work, last straw--i'm glad you will be right there to observe and love the little guy.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It wasn't fun :shock: but he's healed and enjoying being spoiled =)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. I hope the little one is doing better. I have a goat that I gave to a girl so she could join 4H and her own dog attacked it. (Long storey). Well I was goign to put the guy down because it was so bad. The vet said NO, It will be OK. Well, he was right. This hole was large enough to put three HUGE fists in it. He had no back end on the Left side. That wsa almost a year ao and i just gave him to another person so she could join 4H. after all that he is the sweetest guy. I had to give him a antibiotis and I washed it out three times a day with a diluted solution of Betadine , dish soap and warm water. He said to make it the color of tea and wash it out three times a day and spray Scarolte oil. It was funny, i had a white Cashmere goat wether with a pink butt.
Good Luck. Just make sure he eats, and watch him for any other changes.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. I hope the little one is doing better. I have a goat that I gave to a girl so she could join 4H and her own dog attacked it. (Long storey). Well I was goign to put the guy down because it was so bad. The vet said NO, It will be OK. Well, he was right. This hole was large enough to put three HUGE fists in it. He had no back end on the Left side. That wsa almost a year ao and i just gave him to another person so she could join 4H. after all that he is the sweetest guy. I had to give him a antibiotis and I washed it out three times a day with a diluted solution of Betadine , dish soap and warm water. He said to make it the color of tea and wash it out three times a day and spray Scarolte oil. It was funny, i had a white Cashmere goat wether with a pink butt.
Good Luck. Just make sure he eats, and watch him for any other changes.


----------



## 1Big_foot_mule (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a show goat that my little girl wanted I deal more with horses. The little guy has a cut on his rear by his tail that is not to deep. Just need to know what is the corse of action to heal it up. Any advice would sure be helpfull. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old post. 

Glad you started your own thread!


----------

